# Leaking Sprinkler Heads



## sparrow910 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi! I have learned a lot about irrigation systems in the past couple months, but can't seem to nail down my current issue. It began with leaking sprinkler heads in zone 7 (24 hours per day). I also noticed some erratic operation when the system was turned on. I replaced the control panel and that seemed to fix the erratic operation, but the zone still leaked. I had someone out and they replaced the valve, and that seemed to fix the problem. A few days later, I noticed that zone 6 now had leaking sprinkler heads. I changed out the sprinkler heads (not really expecting it to fix the problem). I then inspected the valve and replaced the diaphragm. Then I replaced the entire top section of the valve. Still leaking, so I replaced the valve entirely, and that fixed the leaking sprinkler heads. Guess what...couple days later, I am now noticing leaking sprinkler heads in zone 5. It seems like too much of a coincidence that each valve is failing this way. Could my problem be something else upstream of the valves?

Thanks!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Seems kinda odd, but I swear I have to replace at least one valve each year, and I only have 5 zones. They just don't seem to last.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd replace them all in one shot. Just remove the whole manifold and be done with it. The price to have a sprinkler guy do it isn't gonna be much more for that than just one valve honestly.

Maybe $50-$100 for the manifold and $100 in labor and you got a whole new setup.

I suspect either they've worn out at around the same time and or you're getting silt or sand or something from the water supply in there.

Is it the solenoids that are going or the actual valve itself?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look for dirt and hardwater deposits. They might just need to be cleaned.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

I am just curious, do you guys have water hummer arresters in those setups?


----------



## sparrow910 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. All the previous valves have appeared clean and undamaged. I haven't seen any debris in any of the lines. I'm also unsure what a water hummer is. Replacing the entire manifold may be a good option. Would that be better than just replacing all the individual valves? There are 4 valves on that manifold, and 3 on one next to it. Do you think the issue would just affect the one manifold, or both?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

sparrow910 said:


> Thanks for the responses. All the previous valves have appeared clean and undamaged. I haven't seen any debris in any of the lines. I'm also unsure what a water hummer is. Replacing the entire manifold may be a good option. Would that be better than just replacing all the individual valves? There are 4 valves on that manifold, and 3 on one next to it. Do you think the issue would just affect the one manifold, or both?


Water hammer is what he meant. It's a loud thunk when things turn on or off. Check our this:

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/Hydro-Rain-Manifold-Systems-p/hr-push-manifolds.htm

I bet you could have them make you a 7.

I'm going to be doing all of my irrigation installs with this brand of pipe and connector going forward. I did use a hunter manifold for the current project, but snap together everything is just too tempting.


----------



## sparrow910 (Mar 1, 2019)

Water hammer, copy. Yes at times when the system is turned on I do hear a loud thunk. Is that revealing to a specific issue?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

sparrow910 said:


> Water hammer, copy. Yes at times when the system is turned on I do hear a loud thunk. Is that revealing to a specific issue?


Yes, impending doom 

You need a water hammer arrestor. The rumor I heard is over time this can shake looks connections on pipes in the house and cause damage.

The Rachio has some kind of feature built into the controller but not sure how it works exactly.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Water hammer is causes by incorrect pipe sizing. Hard on connections.


----------

